# BRAKE REPLACEMENT



## scas651 (Feb 21, 2009)

:clapI recently replaced springs,bearings and brakes on my continental alluminum trailer. All parts were found fairly easily with the exception of the brake pads.Tie Down as well as continental trailers offered to sell me the whole rotor,caliper and pad package for around $350 but not the pads seperate.I searched the web and found the pads for $45-60 plus shipping. Frustrated I found a guy that specialized in unusual parts. He called me in about 10 min. and said 1979 Corsica,and low and behold the pads are a perfect match. Available at Advance Auto Parts or Auto Zone for about $20. They also have the ceramic for about $30. GOOD FISHING!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is Tie Downs web site or another brand, but they use to list the cars that the pads were from. Magic Tilt told me the year and model mine were off of. $13 a set.


----------

